# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > منتدى النقاش الجدي والحوار المفتوح >  ما هي اجمل مرحلة دراسية مررت فيها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

## الوردة الاردنية

ماهى أجمل مرحلة دراسية مررت فيها ؟؟؟؟؟؟


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



ماهي أجمل مرحله دراسيه مررت فيها؟؟؟؟ 


تمر الساعات والأيام والزمن يمشي دون أن يترك لنا حرية الإختيار في أن نقبل المشي معه أم لا ..
ويفعل الزمن بنا ما يفعل .
و يبقى الأمس وتبقى ذكرياته هي التي تجعلنا نشعر ربما بالسعادة تارةً وبالحزن تارةً أخرى ..
ولكن جمال الماضي يظل البعض منه راسخ في نفوسنا لا تمحوه الذاكــرة..
إنها الذكريات المميزة التي مررنا بها في حياتنا وقد تكون هذه ذكريات المرحــــــلة الدراســــية.. 






هنا أدعو الجميع لإخبارنا عن أجمل المراحل التي مررتم بها.. 
وما هي الأسباب التي جعلت من هذه المرحــلة جميلة 



و ننتظر مشاركاتكم الأجمل

----------


## mylife079

مرحلة التوجيهي حلوة كانت 

كتير كان عندي اصحاب


بس نهايتها حزينه بفراقهم


يسلمو على الموضوع

----------


## حبيبة نايف

[SIZE="6"]الكلية أكييييييييييييد

لأني بعدها مباشرة فارقت العزوبية

وكانت ختامها مسك/SIZE]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مرحلة الاكديميه هندسة الصوت ولا أروع بالفعل

----------


## سنفورة

*اول ثانوي (زي ما بحكو شهر عسل)*
 :110104 EmM5 Prv:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

كل مراحلي الدراسية كانت الها قيمة عندي

بس فقي مرحلتين ما بنساهم ابدا >> عاشر لأنه اتفرقنا نحنا والبنات بأختيار تخصصاتنا

والتوجيهي لأنه دائما اخر مرحلة ما بين المراحل المراهقة تكون لها معنى وطابع خاص لدى الاغلبية  :SnipeR (9):

----------

